# 16 Streiger Craft "Fool's Errand"



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

Been a long time stalker of the site and have been working on a dory conversation for the last 2 years. Knowing how much you guys like porn I decided to spoon feed it rather than posting everything at once. So here we go!

She is a '92 16' Steiger Craft "Hunky Dory", I'm talking with the builder on what the deal is with the name he gave her. So far he has only said it's a long story. Will post it when I get the whole thing.

Some of you may remember these pics.. I posted them a while back on another thread. This was the day I looked at her and decided that it would make a fine NE poling Dory.




























More to come... stay tuned.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks more Panga-ish to me


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I though the same thing, panga-ish. I like it.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That's a fine looking boat IMO!


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

Panag-ish??  Never thought of that... I guess maybe they stole some of the lines from Dory's for those things. Kinda looses that look in the water though. Maybe not?










Got her home and cleaned her up a bit. Picked up a new 2009 Yami 25hp 2 smoker.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

nice boat !!


----------



## Ken_Bales (Feb 26, 2011)

Csurf, great looking skiff! Is that particular model still in production today? Yours is the first one I've seen, but then again I don't live in the Northeast.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

That's a sweet looking skiff. Have you tried poling her yet?


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

> Csurf, great looking skiff!  Is that particular model still in production today?  Yours is the first one I've seen, but then again I don't live in the Northeast.


They made them in the 80s and 90s, the company is still in business but only builds larger boats now. Very capable boats, allot of the SeaTow guys use them.

http://www.steigercraft.com/HOME.html

They are a pretty hard find even though they were built here on LI.


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

> That's a sweet looking skiff. Have you tried poling her yet?


I messed around poling her the first year I had her. Mostly from the bow since I didn't have a platform yet. She poles very straight and the wind does not effect it much even with the high freeboard.

Thanks Pelican and Fisher!


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

The second year I had her it was time to go into the garage, the plan is to deck her fore and aft. I didn't want to get into a complete rip out, the liner is in really good shape. So I decided to plywood deck her using 3/4 oak.

Mocked up

















West System

















Painted just about ready to go in.










I didn't not use any glass over the plywood.. 3/4 oak is plenty strong. 

Total coats
3 west system top 2 bottom ( there could be one or two thin coats as well )
2 Primer top and bottom
3 Interlux Polyurethane top 2 bottom.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Simple and easy. Nice looking skiff.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Classic North East lines...nice. Gotta take here to Gardiner's, Monomoy & Lobersterville to spank some stripers!


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice boat csurf. I grew up on long island. Only thing I miss is the winter flounder fishing and the jib out of captree.


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

> Classic North East lines...nice.  Gotta take here to Gardiner's, Monomoy & Lobersterville to spank some stripers!


I have some great flats for bass in my local waters; Fire Island. Gardiners is already being planned... ramp access sucks of course, but I'll risk the ticket. But never thought about taking it to the Vinyard. Are there any fish in Menemsha Pond? How is the fishing in August?


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

> Nice boat csurf. I grew up on long island. Only thing I miss is the winter flounder fishing and the jib out of captree.


Unfortunately the winter flounder is a pretty dismal seen these days. There are still fish to be caught but nothing like the old days when you could get a bushell a day.


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

Before permanently installing the decks I wanted to get the rod holders setup since the plan was to install tubes to accommodate 10' rods. I looked high and low for a solution to get at least 2 rods mounted on a 10' high gunnel. I friend of mine suggested to mount them so that the reels are horizontal rather than vertical. It would definitly work so I only needed to figure out how. I found the solution in iFly rod holders. They would allow me to lock in the rods when running and provided a very stable horizontal mount.

A little lay out work



















Starboard just about done.



























Port side









Desks put in place not yet fully installed just mocked up.










I used flex-pvc for the tubes. Was originally going to use standard pvc but I didn't see the bend ever working. To fasten them to the gunnel I used standard pvc pipe one size larger cut 2 inch long then ripped it one third the diameter. This created a clip that I then screwed to the gunnel. The coolest thing about this install is that they are totally removable.

You may have noticed the cardboard cut out in most of the pictures. This is a mock up on the cooler that's been on order for 2 months.


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

That looks nice and clean !! Great job !


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Glasser.

I sorta wanna get the old stuff out of the way. Been working or her for the past few weeks and want to catch up to more current stuff. I'm gonna dump the rest of last years build build in this post so we can get onto the Aluminum Porn!

Some odds and end that need gett'en done before the desks went in. 

The battery is a deep cycle the same that is used in Little Rascal scooters. It gives me 38 amp/hrs of power, plenty for my needs. The nice thing about about it is it's tiny (group U1) and only weighs 30 pounds (Sorry not Pics). It's wired directly to the fuse panel which currently only has 2 circuits, lights and bilge. These are wired into two pull switches in the rear box which will be soon be hidden under the rear deck lip.


















I also decided on doing smart tabs. The boat has a serious bow rise when it's just me which sucks for shallow hole shots. These thing when down let be bounce right up and get on my way. 










Decks are in and engine is rigged... time to go fishing.


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

The last thing to happen on her for 2011 was the arrival of the cooler. It took more than two month for it to arrive but well worth the wait.

Things left to do:
- Fill voids between decks and liner.
- Non-Skid decks.
- Metal Work.

It's a short list but for now it's on hold till 2012.

;D ;D YETI   ;D ;D


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

very clean look !
really like it !


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

Work on the Dory pretty much stopped last summer. After spending the entire spring working on it all I wanted to do is use the thing. So my weekends were spent fishing, fishing and fishing rather than sanding, painting, sanding, painting, sanding and sanding. 

Although we have a great flats season up here it's pretty short, usually shuts down in mid July. The summer season is mostly offshore, with fluke (big flounder to you southern guys) and Blue Fish the only things in the bays. So in the fall part two of building the Fool's Errand fleet was put in motion. Around Christmas Santa picked this thing up for me so I could get out and chase bass and other BIG things all season long.

1980 23' Seacraft



















She is a big time project.... already under way. But she will get me out to the Mahi grounds. And most importantly out to Montauk for the fall run.

More Work on the Dory to continue tomorrow.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Work on the Dory pretty much stopped last summer. After spending the entire spring working on it all I wanted to do is work use the thing. So my weekends where spent fishing, fishing and fishing rather than sanding, painting, sanding, painting, sanding and sanding.
> 
> Although we have a great flats season up here it's pretty short, usually shuts down in mid July. The summer season is mostly offshore, with fluke (big flounder to you southern guys) and Blue Fish the only thing in the bays. So in the fall part two of building the Fool's Errand fleet was put in motion. Around Christmas Santa picked this thing up for me so I could get out and chase bass and other BIG things all season long.
> 
> ...



sea craft ? never heard of them  !

nice rig there too !

hmmm,a dory and a 23 sea craft - sounds kinda familiar


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

> sea craft ? never heard of them   !
> 
> nice rig there too !
> 
> hmmm,a dory and a 23 sea craft - sounds kinda familiar


It's the best of both worlds Pelican.  ;D

I looked at allot of different boats when I was figuring out what I need for the kind of fishing I do. There's a trend in boat market now that try and cover both skinny and big water. I'm not just talking about bay boats there are to many to list but most know the ones I'm talking about. The truth is that they don't do very well in skinny or big water. So given that my fishing is and has been for many many years both super skinny and offshore, two boats was the only option.

The nice thing about this boat, for me anyway, is that it has the classic NE lines, easy to trailer, gets skinny, and it didn't bust my bank account.


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

Dropped the boat off at the welder in the beginning of April I guess. Was not easy to find I guy here on LI that knows what a poling platform is much less capable of building one. After some searching and getting a couple of quotes I found a guy that could pull it off. A friend of mine who had a poling platform built the year before introduced us. So I dragged the boat out to his shop on eastern LI and started implanting my ideas into his head and this is what he came up with. 

These pics are mock ups of the cut and bent pieces theres no final welding so it's still a little raw.


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

Got her back from the welder.... Love the way it turned out, thanks to my friend Vinny. You're an artist man!










The man responsible..


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

That is some great fabrication. That make the boat look bad [email protected]#!!!!!!!!!!!!  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks man... great compliment.

After getting it back from the welder... not being able to stay idle I had to rip it apart again. Up until now I never had any non-skid on the decks. This was because the way I built them, not being tabbed, there was a half inch gap in some places where the deck met the liner. I tried a few different things, caulk, molding, but non were up to spec. I decided to try foam with epoxy and it work out pretty good. What I did was using Great Stuff foam I filled the gap then I trimmed it flush then epoxied, then faired. 




























It worked out great. 

I also decided to put in new hatches. The originals where old and flimsy not great for walking on. I searched and searched but couldn't find any with the same flange. So I got a set that were a little smaller and made all the holes a little bigger. I epoxied in half inch strips to make up the difference.



















[









End result came out pretty good... Used Kiwi Grip for non-skid. Can't say enough good thing about the stuff. Easiest non-skid I've ever used.










Also took care of the top for the poling platform while I was at it.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

sharp lookin' rig !!!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's such an sweet rig. I like the direction you are taking with it. Good job!


----------



## Klinger (Aug 10, 2012)

I have the same boat which I bought from seanR (I think) pictured on another thread.  Anyway, I like your mods and may copy some to suit my needs. 

The liner on mine flexes in the chop.  I noticed you have a row of screws down the centerline and then screwed (bolted?) your grab rail (real nice!) and cooler mounts to the liner.  Have you experienced the same problem?  What do you know about what's below the liner...not a lot of space so I don't want to screw through the hull...  I've emailed and called Steiger, but I guess they're not interested in talking about an older out of production model.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> > There's a trend in boat market now that try and cover both skinny and big water. I'm not just talking about bay boats there are to many to list but most know the ones I'm talking about. The truth is that they don't do very well in skinny or big water. So given that my fishing is and has been for many many years both super skinny and offshore, two boats was the only option.
> 
> 
> Couldnt have put it better! I am building a micro right now, but my next project will be a 23 Seacraft. (Potter Hull) that I can take off shore.


----------



## gmisener1 (Aug 2, 2012)

>


Nice fins. Not to many divers on this forum. Or at least people who talk about diving.


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Rod rack*

Csurf, interesting idea for the fly rod racks. On my tinboat flatsboat wannabe I have two rack levels: under the "gunwale deck and on it but with tip protected.









On my Seacraft 20 I have a rack I can adjust to hold big 18wt or regular Striper 9 or 10wt.


----------

